# Mainboard P4 und AMD



## fungo (16. Juli 2002)

Welches ist zur Zeit das beste Mainboard für P4 und welches
das beste für AMD Athlon XP?
Kriterium ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Nanaki (20. Juli 2002)

schau am besten mal auf benchmarkseiten

z. B. http://www.tweakpc.de/

andere seiten kenn ich grad auch nicht aber benütz mal die suchfunktion, da wir so was ähnliches schon mal hatten.


----------

